# Lycaste Support



## Djthomp28 (Jun 27, 2020)

I am loving growing Lycaste. While I am getting better with their culture (skinnerii and the deciduous), I am still learning. I have had some slip ups with rotting new growths. I think I am kicking in the heavier watering too early when the new growth is too susceptible to rot. I do my best to keep water out of the growths, but something goes wrong on occasion. 

I have a few questions:

1. Any underlights lycaste growers out there?
2. Any recommendations for researching lycaste culture? I own _Lycaste, Ida, and Anguloa_ by Dr. Oakeley. Any other important references?
3. Best vendors for Lycaste? I check in regularly check with CalOrchids and New Vision Orchids. Ecugenera has some also but they can be hit or miss. Any other recommendations?


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jun 27, 2020)

I just received my first one a few months back, so learning. I do however know that Norman Orchids has them I believe under botanical.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Jun 27, 2020)

Bob, have you ordered from them. I see mixed reviews.


----------

